# godflesh



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It was my teen band yet i still lisen to some of it sometime.My favorite is there self title, follow by nihil ep merciless ep , i like there early album more than there later stuff, like song of love and hate did not please me to mutch beat they had compromise there sound during this era to be more mainstream or i could be wrong.Some people dont like pure cd i highly disagree one of the best those that says else are profane.Street cleaner is the most knowned recording yet i heard it too many time since i was on of my first entry into the band, but if you did not heard this yet you should.

Something that always puzzle me was people that thought godflesh was a mere death metal band or a grindcore band per se (when godflesh own more to black sabbath and swans) than to a band like carcass or napalm death(respectively grindcore and death).

So godflesh kinda ina league of it's own, dont get me wrong there are plenty of imitator but not in same league. ministry rip off godflesh during the filth pig era for quite fews song 

Something any godflesh affectionados should have is fall of because album by fob, the pre godflesh band.


----------

